# Wearing my Reserves beret for Reg BMQ



## Vergy (20 Jan 2016)

Since it is 'issued' kit does anyone think it would be a problem? The only difference would be that it is already broken in. I would ask my recruiter but I feel he would not be able to give me an answer but maybe someone on here who has been an instructor at CFLRS could. If it would end up being a problem then breaking in a new one isn't really a big deal.


----------



## PuckChaser (20 Jan 2016)

Same element? You'll likely need to remove your cap badge and go back to cornflake. Bring it with you, so you have 2. Form the new one and use it as your "inspection beret".


----------



## Arty39 (20 Jan 2016)

The big thing is having the liner in at St-Jean.


----------



## Vergy (20 Jan 2016)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Same element? You'll likely need to remove your cap badge and go back to cornflake. Bring it with you, so you have 2. Form the new one and use it as your "inspection beret".



Yes, same element.



			
				Arty39 said:
			
		

> The big thing is having the liner in at St-Jean.



Well scratch that idea, I have the liner cut out. I didn't think I had it cut out but I do.  :facepalm:


----------



## CBH99 (21 Jan 2016)

I remember how lucky I was when I first got to my unit, years & years ago.

I showed up one morning for a COMRAL function of some sort, looking as professional as I could.  Everybody getting ready for it just stopped and looked at me, and said..."Sooooooo, first day?"

One guy gave me an extra beret he had, liner already out and already formed nice & tight.  (Belgian beret, looked sharp, can't remember what they were called though?)   

A few days later I was invited into my sergeant's office for a handshake & quick chat, and for him to give me the lay of the land.  I showed up and the first thing he said was "Glad the guys took care of you, you don't LOOK like a new guy!"   (And I learned shortly after that not LOOKING like a new guy made life a lot easier.)

No idea why I posted this, sorry.  Not exactly useful to your thread.


----------



## Pusser (21 Jan 2016)

I would argue that on BMQ/BMOQ it is important to NOT stand out.  You want to look like everyone else in the beginning.  Showing up with a pre-formed beret or highly shone boots will simply single you out for "special" treatment.  Your Directing Staff won't be impressed that you have these things (they already know your background anyway), but your classmates will think you're a knob from the get go (give them some time to come to their own conclusions).  The best thing you can do is to show some leadership and help your classmates by showing them how to form their berets and shine their boots, but do it alongside them.  Don't show up with it already done as that sends a message that you think you are better than they are and that seldom ends well.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (21 Jan 2016)

I will add, if you didn't have enough TI (time in) in the PRes to give you a BMQ bypass, you really should consider yourself as going in pretty much like everyone else off the street.  That is the attitude, and appearance, you should present.

Save your other beret though, at some point in time you'll be able to slap that puppy on again!


----------



## Jed (21 Jan 2016)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> I will add, if you didn't have enough TI (time in) in the PRes to give you a BMQ bypass, you really should consider yourself as going in pretty much like everyone else off the street.  That is the attitude, and appearance, you should present.
> 
> Save your other beret though, at some point in time you'll be able to slap that puppy on again!



Good advice.


----------



## Vergy (21 Jan 2016)

Pusser said:
			
		

> The best thing you can do is to show some leadership and help your classmates by showing them how to form their berets and shine their boots, but do it alongside them.  Don't show up with it already done as that sends a message that you think you are better than they are and that seldom ends well.



This is actually my second go at BMQ. The first time back in 2013 I actually simply quit. What you said above is exactly what I did. They were all watching me form mine and started complementing me so I told them to shave there beret. That night I got them wear them in the shower and when they got out I took turns with them all standing in the mirror forming them. At this point I obviously needed to tell them my past because questions started to flow.



			
				Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> you really should consider yourself as going in pretty much like everyone else off the street.  That is the attitude, and appearance, you should present.



This was the way I wanted it to be but sitting down and just watching the guys and realizing there was ways I could help them, I felt obligated to get up and help. Going into BMQ I want to have a fresh mind and clean slate. Take all the information in as if I know nothing at all.

EDIT: Some spelling.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (22 Jan 2016)

Vergy said:
			
		

> This was the way I wanted it to be but sitting down and just watching the guys and realizing there was ways I could help them, I felt obligated to get up and help. Going into BMQ I want to have a fresh mind and clean slate. Take all the information in as if I know nothing at all.



FWIW, I have taught on many courses, BMQ one of them, and also at CFLRS.  

Just don't let your _help_ become more than that;  there are times I've had to hammer the bag of a 'candidate' who let their help cross the line.  They started getting others to do things that wasn't the way staff wanted it done and, intentional or not, started putting themselves on a bit of a higher level of value than the other recruits.  Don't be that guy.

Why?  Obvious answer;  you are also a recruit.  No better, no worse, with a minimal amount of knowledge to help others with things that aren't REALLY that important in the overall goal of BMQ training.  Things like really shiny toes and high LCF beret forming.

What IS really important is the development of TEAMWORK, of covering your buddy, of adapting to an imposed discipline environment and transitioning to one (hopefully) of SELF discipline (doing the right thing, the right way, at the right time even when no one is watching).

Use the little knowledge you have, such as beret forming, to help develop the TEAM (we all look similar and that's good news on inspection!  lets do everything as a team, even with the people we want to play smashy-face with!!!!) rather than to try to elevate to a "I know more than you" self-appointed "Course Senior" status.

There are people like me teaching BMQs, and people like me like to hammer the bag off the self-appointed, closed doors Course Seniors.  It has happened in the past where publicly in front of the whole course, the 'self appointed' Course Senior was brought down to ground level, or lower, to correct the problem.   ;D

Just some advice, so you can self-check for that.  It can be an easy spot to move towards, especially at the earliest stages of BMQ when most people are still dazed and confused.   :2c:


----------



## Vergy (22 Jan 2016)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> FWIW, I have taught on many courses, BMQ one of them, and also at CFLRS.
> 
> Just don't let your _help_ become more than that;  there are times I've had to hammer the bag of a 'candidate' who let their help cross the line.  They started getting others to do things that wasn't the way staff wanted it done and, intentional or not, started putting themselves on a bit of a higher level of value than the other recruits.  Don't be that guy.
> 
> ...



Great advise. I will never set myself above any other recruit because I am in the same position with them. If I was high status then I would not be going through BMQ with them. If I am use to doing things a certain way from my past experience but the Instructor has his own way then I will do it the instructors way and help others in that manor. The way I was shown could just end up getting everyone in shit.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (22 Jan 2016)

This thread has drifted off course enough. If the OP still has concerns about his beret, he can PM to reopen the thread, if warranted.

---Staff---


----------



## George Wallace (6 Feb 2016)

recceguy said:
			
		

> This thread has drifted off course enough. If the OP still has concerns about his beret, he can PM to reopen the thread, if warranted.
> 
> ---Staff---



Topic reopened on request from the OP who has new documentation.


----------



## Vergy (6 Feb 2016)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Topic reopened on request from the OP who has new documentation.



Thank you George.

I received some documents telling me the items I should bring to CFLRS and such. One part says if you have prior service then you must bring these items with you. Now the first item on the list is "beret", so they are telling me I NEED to bring this item if I already have one from my past service. I feel I am stuck here because I have the liner cut out and that's a big no no so should I pretend like I no longer have one or just bring it anyway and suffer the consequences?


----------



## mariomike (6 Feb 2016)

Vergy said:
			
		

> I received some documents telling me the items I should bring to CFLRS and such. One part says if you have prior service then you must bring these items with you. Now the first item on the list is "beret", so they are telling me I NEED to bring this item if I already have one from my past service.



Why not just follow the Joining Instructions?


----------



## Vergy (6 Feb 2016)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Why not just follow the Joining Instructions?



I intend too but I have a feeling it wont end to well for the fact that my liner is removed. 

I am just going to bring it, put it in the proper inspection location and wear the one they give me and pray questions do not come up about my old beret.


----------



## NavalMoose (6 Feb 2016)

Use common sense, you may have previous service, but that doesn't mean you still have your old beret, there's no way of knowing that or caring about that. Use the kit they give you and stop making a mountain out of a molehill.


----------



## PuckChaser (6 Feb 2016)

Bring it, if they see it with the liner cut out they'll tell you to draw a new one, or wear that one and remind you not to tell the new people how to do it. Your staff isn't dumb, most likely have their liners out.


----------



## Vergy (6 Feb 2016)

NavalMoose said:
			
		

> Use common sense, you may have previous service, but that doesn't mean you still have your old beret, there's no way of knowing that or caring about that. Use the kit they give you and stop making a mountain out of a molehill.



"stop making a mountain out of a molehill"  :facepalm:

I assume you mean there is no way of them knowing that but anyway this topic can be locked again, I have heard enough advice.


----------



## NavalMoose (6 Feb 2016)

I guess common sense isn't that common  :facepalm:


----------



## Blackadder1916 (6 Feb 2016)

Vergy said:
			
		

> I intend too but I have a feeling it wont end to well for the fact that my liner is removed.
> 
> I am just going to bring it, put it in the proper inspection location and wear the one they give me and pray questions do not come up about my old beret.



These "documents" that you received - did it "actually" say to bring items that you were issued during "prior service" (in other words, the next to skin items you were allow to keep, i.e. garbage, when they took back everything you were issued when you released)?  Or did it say the same as the on-line joining instructions - "Those who have already been issued military kit (i.e. Mod 2 candidates) must arrive with military equipment listed in Annex B to this document. Items on the list not previously issued will be issued upon arrival."?

If it is the latter, then you have not been issued any military kit for this go-round at military service and they are not telling you to bring your beret.  Now if by some chance I've misread your posting history and you are currently serving in the CF (either Reg or Res) and have military clothing and equipment "currently" on issue to you, then go ahead and bring it.


----------



## NavalMoose (6 Feb 2016)

Well said Captain Blackadder1916


----------



## Vergy (6 Feb 2016)

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> These "documents" that you received - did it "actually" say to bring items that you were issued during "prior service" (in other words, the next to skin items you were allow to keep, i.e. garbage, when they took back everything you were issued when you released)?  Or did it say the same as the on-line joining instructions - "Those who have already been issued military kit (i.e. Mod 2 candidates) must arrive with military equipment listed in Annex B to this document. Items on the list not previously issued will be issued upon arrival."?
> 
> If it is the latter, then you have not been issued any military kit for this go-round at military service and they are not telling you to bring your beret.  Now if by some chance I've misread your posting history and you are currently serving in the CF (either Reg or Res) and have military clothing and equipment "currently" on issue to you, then go ahead and bring it.



This is what it said:







EDIT: No I am not currently serving in the CF.


----------



## NavalMoose (6 Feb 2016)

Captain Blackadder1916 for the win.


----------



## Vergy (6 Feb 2016)

NavalMoose said:
			
		

> Captain Blackadder1916 for the win.



A more intelligent comment goes way further then just commenting to get that post count up, anyway again, you can lock this topic.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (6 Feb 2016)

Vergy said:
			
		

> This is what it said:
> 
> 
> EDIT: No I am not currently serving in the CF.



This is the applicable part of my previous post.



			
				Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> . . .  you have not been issued any military kit for this go-round at military service and they are not telling you to bring your beret.  . . .


----------



## NavalMoose (6 Feb 2016)

Maybe they will issue a sense of humour and extra thick skin when you get there


----------



## George Wallace (6 Feb 2016)

NavalMoose said:
			
		

> I guess common sense isn't that common  :facepalm:



Nope!

And I thought the OP had new info.  Instead we are back to them worrying about having cut the liner out of their old beret.  


 :

LOCKED AGAIN.


----------

